# Need Shimano Help With BNT1206 Roller Clutch Inner Tube



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

The story I told in this thread just got more interesting and I need some help:

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=420744

Just returned from FTU Gulf Freeway location. Every one of their BNT1206 inner tubes is longer than the one I took out of my CU200, and we looked at maybe 30 of them. Dave in the reel repair shop says he's installed plenty in CU200's without any complaints or returns. The longer one sure didn't work in mine!

Dave mic'ed the two versions, so would like to know what the current (and past?) dimensions are for this part:

My BNT1206 end-to-end without the ears: 0.515"
FTU stock: 0.550"


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I think the problem is the roller clutch bearing is seated too far in and putting pressure against that key washer bro. I have those new tubes as well, havent had an issue. all it does is make the throw from no drag to full drag a little shorter. Havent had a "binding" issue like you describe. try pushing that roller bearing just a tad further out from the inside out. I bet that will fix the issue..Dip


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, hmm, guess I'll have to go back to FTU. I returned the long tube this morning for a refund. So you noticed the longer tubes but didn't have any issues? That would be consistent with Dave the repair guy's experience...

Any idea why Shimano is making the tube longer?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Got no idea why brotha man..


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

So I talked to Shimano California yesterday. One of their technicians mic'd one of their stock roller clutch inner tubes and it was the same dimension as mine. They were pretty concerned about FTU's stock being longer, so that is my next stop. Will visit them when Joey gets back from vacation next week...

Bantam1 must be on vacation...


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*The Saga Continues With Shimano Curado CU200 Inner Tube...*

Spent an hour with Joey at FTU yesterday. When I ordered my replacement BNT1206, Shimano said that the new part number was BNT2242. A technician in California mic'd one for me, and came up with the same end-to-end dimension as mine, so all looked good. He then transferred me to sales and they sent a BNT2242. Yep, you guessed it, too long. And the long part will not fit the drive shaft stack.

(Dip, I tried moving the roller clutch bearing in or out, but that does not help. With the longer inner tube, there isn't room for the handle nut to seat properly, without jamming up the drag star and the whole stack. Joey verified this as well, and now knows that his whole stock of inner tubes is incorrect.)

Joey is a first class reel shop manager. He scrounged a spare correct-sized part for me, and will be working with Shimano to sort out the issue. We think they have referenced the wrong new part number, as Bantam1/Dan mentioned in a previous thread. We think it should be BNT2926.

In the meantime, all y'all Greenie maintainers be careful with this part. If you get a new one, reassemble your CU200, and the drag is too tight, you've got a long one. If you desperately need one, try Southwest Parts. They probably have some of the old part number...

Don't read me wrong on this thread - the CU200 is still a rock solid performer and a blast to maintain. Shimano has just had a mix-up in replacement part numbers for an obsolete part. They'll have it straightened out very soon...


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

The longer inner tube is for the Calcutta. We ran into this problem a few years ago. The inner tube is not the replacement for the old 1206. Maybe the cross reference is wrong, or these were simply in the wrong location. While they might work in some reels, they will not work in all the reels that use the BNT1206. 


You can grind the top end to the length you need as a short term solution.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

BNT1206 and BNT2926 (ARB) are the same size which is 13mm in length. The BNT2242 is 14mm.

Also, BNT1206 is discontinued so you have to use the BNT2926.

Don't know why we're digging up threads form over 3 years ago lol. Must be that slow internet connection down under =p


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks Matt! We were in the process of moving back to our desks after some much needed renovation at our building. I couldn't access my files or network drives for a while.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Bwaaaaaaahaaaaa


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

I would respectfully suggest that you consider the rudeness of any posts on the forum, if you want to be taken seriously. You may have a point, but not in the manner that you have come across.

Respect !!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

exp2000 said:


> Calcutta Parts Comparison
> A/R Core BNT numbers
> A (circa 1995) 1206 (obsolete) Alt 2242 chrome - 14mm grooved
> A (circa 1998) 1206 (obsolete) Alt 2242 chrome - 14mm grooved
> B (circa2005) 2926 black 13mm


You need to update your notes to:
A (circa 1995) 1206 (obsolete) Alt 2926 ARB Black - 13mm Not Grooved
A (circa 1998) 1206 (obsolete) Alt 2926 ARB Black - 13mm Not Grooved
B (circa2005) 2926 black 13mm - Alt for 1206 (obsolete)



exp2000 said:


> What I want to know is what are you basing your information on?
> Did you take measurements on an OOB A-series core BNT1206 many years ago?


Yes.



exp2000 said:


> And here you have contradictions by members in support of each other. Three years down the road and you never noticed this?


I don't see the contradictions. Bantam did make a mistake when he said Castaic 100SF. I'm pretty sure what he meant was Castaic 200SF since to my knowledge they never made a 100 size in the Castaic but what he said is correct. The Castaic is the Flipping version of the Curado 200SF which uses the BNT2925 and BNT2926 ARB Anti-Reverse clutch bearing and Clutch Tube. These parts are interchangeable.



exp2000 said:


> Our internet connection might be slow mate but at least we have data integrity.


My government may not have data integrity but I do :rotfl:.

I wasn't trying to step on your toes but I do like to have the correct information on this board. When they sent me a BNT2242 as an Alt for BNT1206 I knew it wasn't going to work in the Cu200B's and I had a choice to either grind them down or start using the ARB version. We work on thousands of Shimano's a year and I'm not grinding down a part to make it work if there is a better replacement part available.

Here's some reference material for you.


















Welcome to 2Cool m8.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

You do know this thread was originally about a Curado not Calcutta's that you keep mentioning?

Anyhoo, just trying to keep the correct information out there.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

****. Ran out of popcorn


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm glad you finally realize that the BNT1206 and BNT2926 are exactly the same with the exception that one is an ARB.

Look, I feel bad for you that Shimano AU told you the BNT2242 was the alt for the BNT1206 but I don't work for Shimano so I have no control over what they tell you. What I was trying to do is give you the correct information so you don't run into the issues that you have admitted to running into.



exp2000 said:


> However, from my observations, I strongly suspect that there are a lot of Calcuttas which carry BNT2242 as a replacement part. Since it is a millimetre longer the drag will not quite fully disengage. While not ideal, it is still a workable outcome. But given the similarity of the rest of the drive components, it makes sense that the cores should be the same length between models.


Calcuttas have a little more space on the drive shaft to accommodate the a slightly longer Clutch Tube but this thread was started.... 3 years ago btw.... about a Curado 200B. The Curado, unlike the Calcuttas you keep trying to change this discussion to, does not receive the BNT2242 Clutch Tube very well and results in almost zero drag adjustment so this is not a "workable outcome".


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Please don't report threads this old.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Moving on now..geeze

What was that????


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

exp2000 said:


> Glad you finally produced evidence to support your claims.
> Question is why are Shimano still publicising incorrect information after so many years?


Finally produced evidence? As if I was making unfounded claims about a freaking Clutch Tube lol :rotfl:

Dude, you're more than welcome on the board, it's a great group to be part of, but if you throw out bad info on reels I'll correct it whenever I see it.

I do have to chuckle a little about you reporting the thread though lol

Stay classy m8


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Now this thread doesn't make sense Bill =\

We needed the commentary of our friend from down under =(


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Darn, I step out for popcorn and the neighbors leave..


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Aw man, what happened to my poor thread???


----------

